
Ask HN: What is the best online resource for Objective-C to Swift? - kexari
Hey, I&#x27;m starting a role soon that will require me to use Swift. Currently don&#x27;t have much experience in it, mainly Objective-C. Need to get the basics down fast. Does anyone know of an online resource or book that can help me transition as quickly as possible? Don&#x27;t want to be using complete beginner tutorials teaching me what loops are etc just the differences in the language, maybe a cheat sheet or something. Thanks!
======
pheroden
For the language, first read Apples Language Guide & Reference. It's free.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/TheBasics.html)

I would recommend the iTunesU - Stanford iOS 8 Tutorial series as well. Been a
while since I wrote an iOS app, just watched it this weekend to see what was
new, and found it to be great.

------
geddy05
I learning swift by migrate a old project to swift. And started with the
viewcontrollers. After the controllers i did the models and networking stuff.

